

Ask HN: What can i do to stop an identified spammer? - ddorian43

So i live in Albania where there are some companies that spam for money. Basically people are uneducated and pay these guys to send spam to albanian email addresses including mine.<p>One company is this : http://ederstudio.al/marketing/email/ (google translate: http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=sq&#38;tl=en&#38;js=n&#38;prev=_t&#38;hl=en&#38;ie=UTF-8&#38;layout=2&#38;eotf=1&#38;u=http%3A%2F%2Federstudio.al%2Fmarketing%2Femail%2F&#38;act=url)<p>He actually advertises on his site that the email will not hit he spam folder, security bullshit and other stuff. The customers can actually login on his control panel and send the mail themselves.<p>He sends the emails from &#60;random_string&#62;@emailcenter.al . One email that was sent to me: http://pastebin.com/fCzVPJZJ<p>The local police won't do anything. Contacting the guy directly won't help, he knows it's spam and gets payed.<p>I actually have spoken to this guy on the phone because a client of mine hosts his website there.<p>Any idea? Thanks
======
JoachimSchipper
Spam-fighters have been dealing with those issues for years. A good first
approach is to fill out <http://www.spamcop.net/anonsignup.shtml>, which well
send a standard mail to the people selling him bandwidth etc. You can also
report him to various blocking lists, which will make sending mail harder for
him. Etc.

It is desirable to be anonymous while doing the above - spammers are generally
not nice people, and tend to get rather angry when you cut off their
livelihood.

~~~
ddorian43
I reported. Thanks

